# Paar fragen zum Hardride FR Bj. 06



## Wischmop (22. Januar 2011)

Hab mir gebraucht eine schicke Wildsau zugelegt. 

Nun möchte ich ihn aufbauen und hab da noch paar fragen. 

Was für ein Innenlager brauch ich ? Lagerbreite gehe ich mal von 73mm aus richtig ? Und wie breit sollte die Ache sein. 

Andere frage wäre was für eine Steckachse passt hinten rein ?  10mm ?

Und noch die letzte frage, reicht für die hintere Bremse eine Leitungslänge von 1450mm ?


----------



## Piefke (22. Januar 2011)

Innenlager 73 mm - Shimano HT2 Kurbeln passen ohne Probleme
Steckachse und Leitungslänge - da musst du messen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wischmop (22. Januar 2011)

Das hört sich gut an.

Also kann ich eine SLX Kurbel verbauen, samt Lager. 

Hmm mit dem Messen muss ich dann wohl warten bis ich den Rahmen hier hab. 

Aber müsste das Maß nicht immer das selbe sein ? Bis auf minimal was vom Vorbau abhängt.


----------



## Piefke (22. Januar 2011)

SLX paast, hab ich auch dran.
Leitungsmaß hängt auch von der Größe ab.


----------



## Wischmop (22. Januar 2011)

Achso da hast recht ! Größe ist L. Zumindest Oberrohrlänge 560mm.


----------



## rsu (24. Januar 2011)

Wenn Du Ausfallende für Schnellspanner hast dann passt auch 10mm Achse


----------



## Wischmop (24. Januar 2011)

Jup sind normale Ausfallenden. 

Anbei ein orginal Bild vom Verkäufer, hoffe ist ok sonst lösch ich es


----------



## Wischmop (28. Januar 2011)

Rahmen ist nun da ist leder M anstatt L aber M soll ja zu L nicht so den unterschied machen und zu dem Preis kann man ja auch nicht meckern. 

Jetzt hab ich gleich mal paar fragen. 

Habt ihr einen Tipp fÃ¼r die optimale einstellung fÃ¼r die Anlenkung und den DÃ¤mfper? Ist ein DHX 3.0 mit einer 800x2,3 Feder. Welcher Druck wÃ¤re zu empfehlen ?

Und dann noch die frage zu den Drehmomenten des Hinterbaus. 
Habt ihr da Angaben wie fest die Schrauben angezogen werden mÃ¼ssen.
Weil bei der Verbindung zwischen Wippe und Hinterbau hab ich es das wenn ich da zu fest Schraub der Hinterbau sich nur schwer bewegen lÃ¤sst. 


Hinten Scheiben mit 200er durchmesser sind doch mit Adapter kein problem oder ? 

Danke schonmal ! 

â¬: Fahrergewicht ist 110kg..


----------



## Piefke (28. Januar 2011)

Einstellung und Anelnkung vom Dämpfer musst du probieren, was dir am meisten taugt. Wichtig ist, immer zu kontrollieren, dass nichts irgendwo anschlägt oder schleift.
Das mit dem zu fest anziehen darf nicht zum Schwergehen des Hinterbaus führen.
Es gibt (gab) ein pdf, die alles zum Hinterbau erklärt - bei Interesse PN und ich schick die dir per Mail.
200er Scheibe ist kein Problem.


----------



## Wischmop (28. Januar 2011)

Hmm das ist ja nicht so gut. 

Und hast ne pn mit emailadresse,


----------



## Piefke (28. Januar 2011)

Doch noch gefunden:
http://www.diva-brakes.com/de/download/WildsauchartA3.pdf

Kontrollier mal, ob beim Hinterbau die Lager alle noch leicht laufen und die Unterlegscheiben dabei sind. Man klemmt mit den Schrauben ja den inneren Ring des Lagers und deshalb darf da auch beim Festanziehen nichts schwergängig werden.
Zu den Lagern:
Das sind alles genormte Lager, die gibt es in jedem guten Eisenwarenladen zu guten Preisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wischmop (28. Januar 2011)

Super danke dir ! 

Hab den fehler auch gefunden. War eine fehlende Unterlegscheibe. 

Jetzt läuft alles ohne Widerstand und Wackeln. 

Hast du denn ein Tipp für das Dämpfer Setup ?


----------



## Piefke (28. Januar 2011)

Ich bin die DHX immer mit minimalem Luftdruck gefahren - d.h. 8,6 bar (bzw. 5,2 bar beim DHX vor 2008)


----------



## Wischmop (31. Januar 2011)

Alles klar besten dank ! Jetzt hab ich anhaltspunkte von wo ich rumprobieren werde.


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Februar 2011)

meine sau


----------



## Wischmop (21. Februar 2011)

Schick schick ! Aber hast keine Bedenken das der PigyBack an den Rahmen stößt wenn der Dämpfer durchfedert ?

Was für einen Dämpfer könnt ihr für die Sau empfehlen ? Weil der DHX 3.0 den ich jetzt drin hat ist irgendwie nicht das Wahre. Gibt es da was empfehlenswertes was ein gutes P/L Verhältniss hat ? Muss auch nicht unbeding Fox sein. 

Anbei mal ein Bild vom fertigen Bike.


----------



## wurstzipfel (21. Februar 2011)

also empfehlen würd ich auf jeden fall einen mit 215mm ebl
dhx4.0 oder 5.0 evtl.auch nen vivid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (22. Februar 2011)

200 mm EBL sind optimal für die Wildsau - da kann man die meisten Einstellungen hinten fahren und auch das Tretlager kommt nicht zu hoch.
Ich kann den Roco als Dämpfer empfehlen.


----------

